# Turkish Star Wars!



## kamalayka (Sep 8, 2012)

Notice the use of Indiana Jones music.

And check out 4:15. The fighting is jaw-dropping.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Now that's some classic Turksploitation. You might also want to try _3 Dev Adam_ (Turkish Captain America and luchador El Santo vs. evil Spiderman), _Korkusuz_ (Turkish Rambo) and my personal favourite: _Supermen dönüyor_ which is, obviously, Turkish Superman.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

What is this, I'm curious? Is there a whole thing of Turkish parodies of mainstream American movies?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> What is this, I'm curious? Is there a whole thing of Turkish parodies of mainstream American movies?


They're not really parodies, at least not in the modern sense of the word, they were meant to be serious films but the Turkish film industry didn't really have the budget to match their ambitions. In the 70s and 80s there was apparently some huge problem getting distribution of Hollywood blockbusters in Turkey, so they made their own versions without permission and would often steal footage, soundtracks and so on from American films while essentially having an original story. In Turkish Star Wars there are several space flight scenes stolen wholesale from Star Wars, but in order to superimpose their own actors over the footage they deliberately chose exterior shots, which often results in the characters appearing to fly backwards or sideways. Collectively these Turkish rip-offs form the exploitation sub-genre of Turksploitation, which has gained notoriety on the internet thanks in part to Dark Maze's 2009 DVD release of Turkish Rambo.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Truly "Arwful" - but I guess where there is a will (or force) there is a way.........


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2012)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Truly "Arwful" - but I guess where there is a will (or force) there is a way.........


I find your lack of faith disturbing


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Ryan said:


> I find your lack of faith disturbing


So do I, sometimes I find it hard to pick the correct deity....... particularly when my supernatural powers let me down!


----------

